# Bakers complete puppy food



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

My breeder is feeding bakers complete puppy food so as not to upset my puppys stomach when she comes to us I have bought the same. I had never heard anything about this food but while out walking with my neighbour and her dog today I mentioned the food I would be feeding and she was horrified! Said it was the worst food to feed, I have now just looked up some reviews for this food and it's not good. I don't want to feed this to my puppy now but I am worried that If I change her food as soon as I get her she will get a bad tummy.

Any advice please?


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I changed my pups food after a couple of weeks... she didn't seem interested in it at all (IAMS) and so I asked on here and Barking Heads seemed a favourite (amongst a couple of others). 
I went for Barking Heads and Millie loves it. Have no trouble as she eats it all up and her poo's are nice and firm (sorry!). 

Going well so far, so I would recommend Barking Heads.

Tx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A couple of weeks feeding her what she is used too will not harm her. Gives her a chance to settle and you can make the swap very gradually. Fish4dogs is another brand that's used a lot on this site. My breeder uses this for all her dogs, so little Max will be fed that when he joins us in two weeks time. Guess my older dog will go onto it too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Woo it is up to you what you feed your puppy .. and if your puppy seems to enjoy and thrive on the existing food plus you are happy with the ingredients then thats all that matters. 

I am a Barking Heads fan and if you do wish to change your puppy's food, then you can get free samples of Barking Heads Puppy Days from their website  see link below:

http://www.barkingheads.co.uk/product/puppy-days


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I changed both mine on to my preferred food within a few days with no ill effects. Honey. had been on James Wellbeloved but didn't seem that interested in it, felt a bit underweight and had looser poo, so I changed her straight on to Barking Heads and her poo improved immediately (sorry Woo....you will soon be interested in poo lol!). I certainly wouldn't wait 2 weeks if you're not keen on the idea of what she's on now. x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think I will take back the big bag of bakers I bought, get a small box of it instead and decide on a new food and start straight away adding the new food in with the bakers to change her over as soon as possible, I really don't feel happy with Bakers.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know what you mean but if it's any consolation, a few friends bought labradoodles from the same litter, who had all been weaned on Baker's and it certainly didn't do them any harm for the short time they were on it. At a year old, they have all grown into beautiful dogs. x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I know what you mean but if it's any consolation, a few friends bought labradoodles from the same litter, who had all been weaned on Baker's and it certainly didn't do them any harm for the short time they were on it. At a year old, they have all grown into beautiful dogs. x


Thanks for that Jane. I am doing some research on-line at the moment re food, I am down to Barking heads, wainwrights or burns. I don't think I can get Barking heads in the shops only on-line, I can get wainwrights or burns at pets at home so think I will go for one of those, they are both all natural it says no added rubbish so I would be happier with one of those having now looked at the bakers pkt and seen all the things that are added.
Gosh, I never even thought about researching the food, wonder what other things will come up that I haven't thought about!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We use BH but our friends use Burns and are very happy with it. 
H x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit came to us on Wainrights, which is a really good value food. The only thing I wasn't sure about is that he developed tear staining at 16 weeks, which was either most probably his teething as it stopped at 6 months, but they do say that Beet sugar can cause tear staining and the Wainrights food contains this, which I was still using as training treats at the time. Don't want to put you off though as it's a good food but just something to be aware of. x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hfd said:


> We use BH but our friends use Burns and are very happy with it.
> H x


Thank you Helen, I think Burns is the one I am going to go for.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit came to us on Wainrights, which is a really good value food. The only thing I wasn't sure about is that he developed tear staining at 16 weeks, which was either most probably his teething as it stopped at 6 months, but they do say that Beet sugar can cause tear staining and the Wainrights food contains this, which I was still using as training treats at the time. Don't want to put you off though as it's a good food but just something to be aware of. x


Thanks Jane, I think I am going to go for Burns and see how I go on that. I hope the change over won't upset her tummy too much to start with.


----------

